# Neolin - Great Jazz Content!



## Trespass (Apr 9, 2008)

NEOLIN

I don't care if you guys hate the concept, the playing is phenomonal in the background. And the frets really add a clarity to the sound, I personally find the violin to be a muddy instrument. (Not enough brightness)


----------



## emguitars (May 13, 2008)

fretted violin is cool, makes it easy to play in tune right away. Here's one I built!


----------



## kung_fu (May 13, 2008)

Actually seems like a pretty neat idea, especially for beginners. However, you'll definitely see a little snobbery in the violin community. Although you also have the ability to play chords/comp and do all kinds of cool things with it it will most likely always unfortunately be viewed as a beginners instrument.


----------



## Desecrated (May 13, 2008)

Fretted violin is a really fun instrument, here is mine;


----------



## Trespass (May 14, 2008)

How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## Desecrated (May 14, 2008)

Trespass said:


> How much did you pay for yours?



400 dollar on a auction site.


----------



## Trespass (May 14, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> 400 dollar on a auction site.



I wouldn't mind one.


----------



## violinbodo (May 15, 2008)

Hi !

This is Bodo, the Papa of the Neolin.
I'm happy you are talking about my Neolin on the other side of the ocean !

Just a little comment on what Kung Fu wrote:

I hope you are wrong ! The Neolin might take a couple of years to be really accepted as a "full" instrument, but I think it has got the necessary potential.
Although the violin world is a VERY conservative one, things are beginning to change. 
Classical violinists are becoming interested in Crossover, Crossover violinsts begin to admit that the sound of a classical violin with a piezo pick-up isn't that fabulous...

Of the Neolins I sold that far, half went to beginners, the other half to professionals. VERY open-minden professionals... but you know the thing about avant garde - it's either just a short fashion, or it becomes common.

Do you know the beginnings of the Saxophone ? There were only miltary bands which wanted to play it. And I can assure you that 19th century European miliraty music is not something very sophisticated...

My first client, Mathias, the guy who is playing the demos on my website, is just now, after more than 2 years of playing, beginning to discoer ways to make the Neolin sound like a completely new instrument, and not jut like a modified violin.

Maybe the Neolin will not be accepted or appreciated by classical violinists as long as I'm living - I wouldn't care if I'd rather find beginners who would like to learn and play the Neolin, rather than violinists wanting to try out a strangely modified violin !


----------



## emguitars (May 15, 2008)

Hey Bodo, welcome to the site, and thanks for posting! I too tend to build instruments that are out of the ordinary, and then see if I can change people's perceptions. Doesn't always work! But it's good to see others willing and able to challenge convention, your instruments are cool, keep at it man!
Eric.


----------



## kung_fu (May 15, 2008)

violinbodo said:


> Just a little comment on what Kung Fu wrote:
> 
> I hope you are wrong ! The Neolin might take a couple of years to be really accepted as a "full" instrument, but I think it has got the necessary potential.
> Although the violin world is a VERY conservative one, things are beginning to change.





Hey, I hope I'm wrong too. I certainly realize and appreciate that most things take time to gain acceptance (I do play a 7 string guitar after all ). I can personally think of several advantages of owning a fretted violin. 

Best of luck with the Neolin


----------



## Trespass (May 18, 2008)

I'd love to own one, Bodo, but unfortunately I can't afford a violin of any nature really .


----------

